

ShoutKey – Snapchat for shortened URLs - allanberger
http://shoutkey.com/

======
jazzychad
Creator of ShoutKey here... haha, I'm not sure I've ever described it as the
"Snapchat of URL shorteners" \- but I guess that's a somewhat apt tagline.

I recently released a companion iOS app that lets you open and create (via an
extension) ShoutKeys from any app app that shares URLs -
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id988889849?pt=2108...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id988889849?pt=2108296&ct=hn&mt=8)

